# Simplex



## Boris (Jul 28, 2013)

The Simplex has finally made it to the top of the to do list. I've got it completely apart, and just finished doing a thorough cleaning. I had all the chroming done just prior to my selling the bike about 30 years ago. The bike sat in a barn until I bought it back a couple of years ago. The chrome took a hit in a few places (rust), but it's still very presentable. I also had the bike painted just prior to selling it. I didn't realize that it had such a crappy paint job, until it started coming off in sheets. So, I'll be removing all the old paint. I've reached a point in this hobby where I really need to be able to do restoration when it's called for. This is one of those situations! I'll be taking a course at the community college this year, to help with that goal, and I'm really looking forward to it. I haven't spoken to Bill Green yet, but I'm hoping he'll be willing to take on the mechanical part of this project. Hopefully this Simplex will be on the road by next summer!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice Simplex.
I have always wanted to buy a Simplex, missing the motor, and install an electric motor with lithium polymer batteries. I have a 15 HP electric motor that would achieve 45 mph on a Simplex with a 35 mile charge.


----------



## mason_man (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice Dave, i really like that front suspension and the wide rims. I'm signing on. 
I'll be calling Bill soon as well.

Ray


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 28, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Nice Simplex.
> I have always wanted to buy a Simplex, missing the motor, and install an electric motor with lithium polymer batteries. I have a 15 HP electric motor that would achieve 45 mph on a Simplex with a 35 mile charge.




That sounds cool, you should do it, motorless Simplex's are not hard to find.  I've been dreaming about a similar project, charged off solar panels just to prove that fossil fuels are not necessary.  Good luck with your Simplex Dave, sounds like its been a long time in the making.


----------



## Boris (Jul 28, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> That sounds cool, you should do it, motorless Simplex's are not hard to find.  I've been dreaming about a similar project, charged off solar panels just to prove that fossil fuels are not necessary.  Good luck with your Simplex Dave, sounds like its been a long time in the making.




You're right dammit! I'm tossing the motor and going electric! Although, I plan to use an electrical outlet and a long extension cord. I think I'll even have a rotary mobile phone while I'm at it, using the same concept but using a wall jack.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 28, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> You're right dammit! I'm tossing the motor and going electric! Although, I plan to use an electrical outlet and a long extension cord. I think I'll even have a rotary mobile phone while I'm at it, using the same concept but using a wall jack.




Glad to see your finally adopting some more progressive ideals Dave, when you toss the motor could you toss it my way please.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 28, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> You're right dammit! I'm tossing the motor and going electric! Although, I plan to use an electrical outlet and a long extension cord. I think I'll even have a rotary mobile phone while I'm at it, using the same concept but using a wall jack.




Oh yeah and be sure and give me your land line #, I want to call you while your out riding your electric Simplex.


----------



## Boris (Jul 28, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh yeah and be sure and give me your land line #, I want to call you while your out riding your electric Simplex.




You'll have to leave a message on the answering machine. I can't talk while I'm riding. But, I'll pull over as soon as I can and call you right back.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh sorry I just assumed you had a hands free rotary phone with voice activated commands.


----------



## Boris (Jul 28, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh sorry I just assumed you had a hands free rotary phone with voice activated commands.




Not yet, still waiting for the price to come down on those.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is my electric motor kit.
A mini iPad can be used as a portable dashboard.


----------



## Boris (Jul 31, 2013)

Yikes! Stripped the paint and scraped the bondo off the tank. The metal is pretty wavy and it looks like some lead repairs were made to the outside of the tank (possible rust-through?). I've shaken out some hefty chunks of rust, and fear the worst. I'll definitely be seeking advice on this tank from the course instructor. UNLESS, someone out there has a tank in good condition with one filler rather than two


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 31, 2013)

The best method for sealing the gas tank is to have it professionally dipped in a rust removing vat and then have it filled with epoxy and then drained.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2013)

I think Eastwood sells the tank cleaning and sealing kits.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 1, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> That sounds cool, you should do it, motorless Simplex's are not hard to find.  I've been dreaming about a similar project, charged off solar panels just to prove that fossil fuels are not necessary.  Good luck with your Simplex Dave, sounds like its been a long time in the making.






 The motors got toasted because the teenagers who ended up with these back in the day had no clue that they had to mix oil with the gas. I've had 4 of them and can say it's a very quirky motor to start with. Whizzers were far more reliable. The frame and rest of the bike was a great design though. Lightweight, low center of gravity, built in front and rear crash bars and foot rests.  

 They do have a nice flat motor mounting surface that makes them ideal for all types of small gas engines. I've seen some pretty hot setups on Simplex's out there.


----------



## Boris (Aug 1, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> The frame and rest of the bike was a great design though.




No front brake on a lot of these bikes probably sent some kids to an early grave too.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 1, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> No front brake on a lot of these bikes probably sent some kids to an early grave too.




*Is anything completely safe worth doing when you are 15?*

With the standard 2 cycle motor these can't get out of their own way. Paul Treen, the owner and designer of Simplex was obsessed with safety. He stated that he deliberately did not put a front break on because he felt they were unsafe._ His reasoning _was a hard stop could put you over the handlebars or cause you to loose control. He also made them slow on purpose for the same reasons. His reasoning goes against modern wisdom but back then there was not the government regulations to force a manufacturer into one mold like they do now. Treen had his opinions and stuck to them, right or wrong.

Another odd design feature is the "reserve gas tank". The tank has a divider that has holes near the top.  You fill to the top so both sides are filled. As you use the gas it is only from one side. When that runs out you simply pull over and roll the bike in it's side which is very easy to do because of the built in crash bars. The gas now runs through the holes into the side with the petcock on it. I wouldn't want to do this with my Softail. Strange and unique like all of Mr. Treen's inventions. 

Did I mention he was the inventor of the modern side kick stand. He felt it was an important safety feature over rear wheel stands and refused to protect his patent on it, instead letting any manufacturer use it for free. Afterwards, other manufacturers took the idea and got their own patents and did profit from them.


----------



## Boris (Aug 1, 2013)

What?!?!? You mean these weren't built for speed? But seriously, thanks for the history. I knew he was the inventor of the sidestand, but didn't realize that he didn't protect his patent. Too bad!


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> What?!?!? You mean these weren't built for speed? But seriously, thanks for the history. I knew he was the inventor of the sidestand, but didn't realize that he didn't protect his patent. Too bad!




 My father had become obsessed with these Simplexes and put together notebooks full of information by year and model. He had intended to write a book. If you need some technical info for your restoration I may be able to provide it.


----------



## Boris (Aug 2, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> My father had become obsessed with these Simplexes and put together notebooks full of information by year and model. He had intended to write a book. If you need some technical info for your restoration I may be able to provide it.




Thank you! I may be tapping you for some more of that information as things progress. But for right now, can you verify the manufacture date of a motor with a serial number of K00284A?


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Thank you! I may be tapping you for some more of that information as things progress. But for right now, can you verify the manufacture date of a motor with a serial number of K00284A?




I'll do some digging and find out in the next couple of days.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2013)

U know Dave, if this wonderful bike is 2 much trouble 4 U, you can send it to me.....


----------



## Boris (Aug 2, 2013)

bricycle said:


> U know Dave, if this wonderful bike is 2 much trouble 4 U, you can send it to me.....




Thank you for your kind offer Brian, but I think I'll just try to muddle through it.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 2, 2013)

That bike is a rat rod inspiration for sure.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 6, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Thank you! I may be tapping you for some more of that information as things progress. But for right now, can you verify the manufacture date of a motor with a serial number of K00284A?







I've been going through my fathers Simplex information but it is kind of a mess. I can't find any serial number information. He has each year of production broken down with pictures and advertisements to do a visual I.D. based on parts and other features.


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to look, I do appreciate it!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Aug 6, 2013)

Dave, I believe your bike is a 52 or 53 model.  I will double check in the morning in my book to be sure.  Matt


----------

